# Windows 7 und Mac auf einem System



## greenline (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute Ich hab mal ne Frage.

Ist es Moeglich Windows 7 X64 U und Mac OS Auf Meinem Vorhandenen System zu instaliern??

Mein System>

Q6600 @ 3,6GHz

8GB DDR 3 1066MHz OCZ 

DFI Lanparty X48 UT

HD GW GS 4870 1Gb

600 Watt Silent Storm NT

640Gb WD B, 2x 32GB Raptor, 80Gb WD WDS

Hab schon ueberall gelesen Das es moeglich ist aber noch niii was gefunden was mir sagt wie es geht.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Lexx (28. Oktober 2009)

nein. 
geht nur bedingt..

ein originales OSX kannst du nicht auf einem non-Mac installieren..
dazu fehlt das passende applerom.. seit osx verschlüsselt auf der dvd..

wie es geht wird dir auch niemand sagen können..
lies mal selbst: osx86project.org

wenn du experte in bsd bist.. wünsche ich gutes gelingen.. 
iDeneb ist jedoch bei weitem simpler..


----------



## iUser (28. Oktober 2009)

Kannst dir auch einen der neuen iMacs kaufen, die sind echt schick! Windows auf dem Mac zu installieren ist jedenfalls kein Problem.


----------



## Bauer87 (29. Oktober 2009)

Es ist auch rechtlich Umstritten, ob man MacOS auf PCs installieren darf, die nicht das Apple-Logo tragen. Apple sagt nein, aber Microsoft behauptet ja auch, dass man OEM-Lizenzen nicht weiterverkaufen darf, wenn man sie selber nicht mehr nutzt.

Die lügen halt, um mehr Umsatz zu machen. Wenigstens bei MS gab es da schon Gerichtsurteile, dass man sich an diese EULA-Formulierungen nicht halten muss. Was Apple angeht, gibt es da keine Sicherheit. Es werden ja sogar Nicht-Apple-Rechner mit MacOS verkauft und Apple hat bisher zumindest nicht geklagt. Könnte ein Zeichen sein, dass man das doch darf.

Auf jeden Fall solltest du vorsichtig sein.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob Apple bei BootCamp schon Win7 unterstützt...
Aber OS X aufm PC gibt es nur mit bestimmter Hardware, da musst du die HW schon speziell zusammenkaufen und selbst dann hast du noch ne Menge Aufwand und evtl. Probleme.
Also nen Mac kaufen ist vermutlich einfacher ;o)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weiß hast du mit DFi gute Chancen. Am besten wäre aber ein P5Q Pro/Deluxe Board. 

Desweiteren ist Mac OSX (Hackintosh) umstritten, es ist eine Rechtliche Grauzone. 

Es ist möglich, aber sehr schwierig. 



1. Musst du im Vorfeld erstmal passende Treiber finden, für exakt dein Board und Chipsatz. Wie gesagt, wenn du ein P5Q hättest kein großes Problem. 

2. Müsstest du dir entweder: 
2.1 legal ein EFi-Chip kaufen den man auf die USB-Anschlüsse vom Board steckt (kostet rund ~150€) 

oder
2.2. illegal eine gehackte Version laden, iDeneb usw. 

3. Müsstest du es auf einer DVD-R Disk brennen (wichtig!)  oder wenn du ein EFI-Chip kaufst ein originales Leopard besorgen. 

4. AHCI ist notwendig, sonst bootet Leopard nicht 

5. Müsstest du mit kleinen Bugs leben (Shutdown funzt nicht zum Beispiel) 



Meine Meinung, 

Hackintosh, bzw Mac OSX auf einem normalen PC, sollte nix für den Alltag sein, sondern höchstens wenn du einfach mal mit Geduld neues lernen möchtest. Ich habe auch auf meinem Zweit-Rechner nach vielen Versuchen und Anleitungen Leopard zum laufen gebracht. Es ist mehr eine Spielerei. 

Also wenn du es wirklich nutzen möchtest, kommst du an einem echten Mac nicht vorbei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Hackintosh ist illegal, weil das OS verändert wird, damit es auf normalen PC läuft.
Wenn man ein Board so hinschlossert, dass man ein normales Mac OS installieren kann, dann ist das aber nicht weniger illegal, da man das Bios des Board hacken muss, ob das im Sinne von Asus (wer auch immer) ist, bezweifel ich mal so.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

> Wenn man ein Board so hinschlossert, dass man ein normales Mac OS installieren kann, dann ist das aber nicht weniger illegal, da man das Bios des Board hacken muss, ob das im Sinne von Asus (wer auch immer) ist, bezweifel ich mal so.



Asus hat übrigens ein EFi-Bios für das P5Q Deluxe rausgebracht, wäre doch mal sehr interessant, wie es sich nun verhält  

BTW, du musst mit dem gekauften Efi-Chip nicht dein Bios modden, also nix da illegal (ich glaube dieser Chip gibts auch nur deswegen zu kaufen )


----------



## iUser (29. Oktober 2009)

Zu beachten ist natürlich, dass jedes Update deinen Hackintosh schrotten könnte.

Bauer87, du liegst falsch.
Psystar und eine andere Firma, dessen Namen ich vergesseh habe, haben nach einem Streit vor Gericht mit Apple Insolvenz angemeldet.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich versteh die Diskussion eh nicht... Apple hat das entwickelt und die können dir auch vorschreiben, wo es zu laufen hat. Das OS ist so auf Apple-HW abgestimmt, da hättest du eh nur ne menge Probleme mit Treibern & Co.


----------



## Bauer87 (29. Oktober 2009)

@iUser: Das sind US-Firmen. Das hat mit Europa gar nichts zu tun. (Außerdem gab es da afaik auch kein Urteil, Apple hat einfach länger durchgehalten.)

@bingo88: Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Schließlich hast du es ja gekauft. Übermäßige Einschränkung des Kunden ist hier zum Glück nicht erlaubt. (Das mit der genauen Abstimmung halte ich für ein Gerücht. Apple verbaut Standard-Komponenten, die man auch so kaufen kann. Da ist nichts wirklich spezielles dran. Außer dem Gehäuse. Das ist dafür aber meist sehr gut durchdacht.)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Diskussion eh nicht... Apple hat das entwickelt und die können dir auch vorschreiben, wo es zu laufen hat. Das OS ist so auf Apple-HW abgestimmt, da hättest du eh nur ne menge Probleme mit Treibern & Co.



Apple-Hardware? Öhm...was hat Apple denn für Hardware?

In Apple-Systemen stecken auch nur normale Hardwarekomponenten von Intel und Nvidia (oder AMD).


----------



## bingo88 (29. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Apple-Hardware? Öhm...was hat Apple denn für Hardware?
> 
> In Apple-Systemen stecken auch nur normale Hardwarekomponenten von Intel und Nvidia (oder AMD).



Ja aber die Software ist *genau auf diese* Kombination zugeschnitten!
Anderer Chipsatz, Grafikkarte, vllt. sogar Prozessor und der Spaß hört auf.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Oktober 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> @bingo88: Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Schließlich hast du es ja gekauft. Übermäßige Einschränkung des Kunden ist hier zum Glück nicht erlaubt. (Das mit der genauen Abstimmung halte ich für ein Gerücht. Apple verbaut Standard-Komponenten, die man auch so kaufen kann. Da ist nichts wirklich spezielles dran. Außer dem Gehäuse. Das ist dafür aber meist sehr gut durchdacht.)



Auf der OS X Verkaufspackung steht unter Systemanforderungen:
"Mac-Computer mit Intel Prozessor, ..." -> ist also schonmal klar, dass hier kein normaler PC gemeint ist.
Sonst könnte ich ja auch die Spielefirmen verklagen, weil ihre Spiele ja nicht unter Linux laufen. Da steht aber drauf "Games for Windows" oder ähnliches!


----------



## midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

Naja, OSX auf "normalen" PCs geht schon. Rein technisch gesehen ist es halt nichts anderes. Aber optimiert ist es nur für "deren" Hardware. Im Idealfall solltest du dir schon nen Mac nachkaufen - also von den Komponenten her. Und dann kannst du auch bald nen "richtigen" Mac für kaufen - ohne all das Chaos.

so far


----------



## 2084 (29. Oktober 2009)

es gibt auch schon genug anleitungen für sogenannte vanilla installationen mit original mac os x, ohne dass man das system mit custom kexts (mac treiber) verändern muss. hab schon hackintoshes gesehen, die höhere benchmark punkte erreichen als unter windows.
apple hat gut verbreitet, dass deren OS ausschliesslich so toll mit ihrer zusammenstellung läuft, das ist aber lange nichtmehr der fall


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

ist ja auch logisch wenn standard-Hardware verwendet wird. 

Ich mein ein Mac ist: 

Mac-Gehäuse
Standard Intel Board
Standard Intel CPU 
AMD oder Nvidia Graka

Und natürlich ein Modifiziertes EFi-Bios. Ja das wars, schon haste dein MAC. Was außergewöhnliches ist es schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Bauer87 (31. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Sonst könnte ich ja auch die Spielefirmen verklagen, weil ihre Spiele ja nicht unter Linux laufen. Da steht aber drauf "Games for Windows" oder ähnliches!



Eben anders rum. Wenn ich meine Apple-Lizenz nur auf einem PC mit Apfellogo nutzen dürfte, wäre das so, als würden Spielehersteller Wine-Nutzern an die Karre fahren. Natürlich habe ich keinen Anspruch, dass es läuft. Aber niemand schreibt mir vor, z.B. Risen nicht auch ohne Windows zu spielen.


----------



## bingo88 (4. November 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Eben anders rum. Wenn ich meine Apple-Lizenz nur auf einem PC mit Apfellogo nutzen dürfte, wäre das so, als würden Spielehersteller Wine-Nutzern an die Karre fahren. Natürlich habe ich keinen Anspruch, dass es läuft. Aber niemand schreibt mir vor, z.B. Risen nicht auch ohne Windows zu spielen.


Ich finde es nur halt vollkommen gerechtfertigt, wenn ich ein Produkt entwickel, dass das auch nur auf der von mir bereitgestellten HW läuft. Wenn jemand damit ein Problem hat, soll er es nicht kaufen!
Wine ist ja auch so ne Sache, das emuliert ja DirectX wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe... Warum nörgelt MS da nicht dran rum? Ich würde das tun


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. November 2009)

Klar kann keiner von dir verlangne, dass dein Produkt auch auf anderer HW läuft. Aber du kannst deinen Kunden auch nicht verbieten, es auf anderer HW zu installieren und das hätte Apple gerne so. Nur hat man eben keinen Anspruch darauf, dass es auf anderer HW läuft, aber es beschwert sich auch keiner, wenn Mercedes Ersatzteile nicht so in einem Golf laufen, es aber mit etwas Tüftelei möglich ist. Und Mercedes beschwert sich nicht, schließlich hast du das Teil gekauft und sie haben ihr Geld bekommen. Denen ist es egal, ob du es verbrennst oder sonstwas damit machst, und so sollte es auch bei Apple sein. Sie haben ihr Geld und gut ist.


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Also ich würde eine Installation auf einem PC nicht empfehlen. 

1) Du brauchst passende Hardware (CPU, Mainboard etc)
2) Du hast keine Treiber für die meisten Komponenten (Graka oder Drucker etc)
3) Du hast meist eine alte OSX Version
4) Du bekommst keine Sicherheitsupdates

Wenn du OSX gut findest, dann kauf dir nen Mac


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. März 2010)

Also man kann auch einfach die aktuelle Version als Upgrade kaufen, und diese dann installieren. Dazu brauchst du aber eine passende Boot-CD, die du hier zum Beispiel findest: 

Praxis: Installation von Mac OS X 10.6 auf einem PC - Seite 5 von 5 - Mac | Tests & Technik | ZDNet.de


Das ist wenigstens kein Hackintosh, sondern ein echtes. Du solltest aber schon eine passende Grafikkarte haben, die es in MAC`s auch gibt (zum Beispiel, 88GT oder HD4870 etc), sonst wirds mit den Treibern schwer.


----------



## bingo88 (29. März 2010)

Genzemann schrieb:


> Also ich würde eine Installation auf einem PC nicht empfehlen.
> 
> 1) Du brauchst passende Hardware (CPU, Mainboard etc)
> 2) Du hast keine Treiber für die meisten Komponenten (Graka oder Drucker etc)
> ...


Sehe ich auch so. Zumal die verlinke Anleitung nach Arbeit und Stress klingt! Auf den ganzen Ärger hätte ich keinen Nerv, wenn's unbedingt nen anderes OS sein soll, dann Linux (evtl. mit OS X Optik ).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. März 2010)

Also die Verlinkte Anleitung ist nun wirklich schon die einfachste die es gibt, ich hatte weitaus mehr Arbeit damals MAC auf meinem PC zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## bingo88 (29. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Also die Verlinkte Anleitung ist nun wirklich schon die einfachste die es gibt, ich hatte weitaus mehr Arbeit damals MAC auf meinem PC zum laufen zu bringen.


Es sieht trotzdem kompliziert aus. Außerdem bin ich Mac-Besitzer, muss mich mit dem Problem also erst garnicht befassen 
Außerdem aknn ich verstehen, dass Apple sich gegen die Installation auf Fremdsystemen wehrt. Schließlich haben sie es auch entwickelt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. März 2010)

Dumm nur das die EULA nicht in Deutschland wirksam ist. Heißt es ist nicht illegal es auf anderen PC`s zu installieren. Das Apple das natürlich nicht gerne sieht ist eine andere Sache =P 

Jedoch kann man mit der oben genannten Methode ja wie gesagt eine original Disc verwenden (die man im Mediamarkt für 30€ bekommt).


----------



## bingo88 (29. März 2010)

Aha... und als Nvidia den Physix-Support bei vorhandenen AMD-Karten rausgeschmissen hat, da war's okay 

Naja, wayne... OS X gehört halt auf nen Mac, alles andere ist Käse


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. März 2010)

nö, auf meinem PC lief es wunderbar (und durch den geocten Prozessor sogar noch besser  ). 

Mit ner HD4870 ist man am besten dran was Treiber angeht.


----------



## default loser (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,
lief bei mir auch einwandfrei und das auf Amd-Hardware.
Installation und Hardwareabhängigkeiten sind aber auf nem Intel-system viel einfacher zu meistern.
Trotzdem ist es mit viel Lesen in etlichen Foren verbunden.
Aber wenn man ein bisschen Zeit übrig hat, is das schon ne tolle Sache...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2010)

default loser schrieb:


> Moin,
> lief bei mir auch einwandfrei und das auf Amd-Hardware.


 
Öhm, *hust hust* das ist dann aber nicht mehr legal und somit hier nicht gerne gelesen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, *hust hust* das ist dann aber nicht mehr legal und somit hier nicht gerne gelesen.


 

Es ist nicht illegal  

Solange er sich eine Original OSX DVD gekauft hat (geht auch die Update-DVD), hat er nix illegales getan. Die EULA von Apple ist in Deutschland nicht gültig


----------



## iGreggy (18. Mai 2010)

Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit eine solche legale DVD in einer VM zu installieren/testen? Würde so ein Mac OSX gerne mal testen,ob es sich lohnt. Jemand Infos?


----------



## bingo88 (18. Mai 2010)

Virtualbox hat seit kurzem eine Option um eine EFI-Guest-Option erweitert, aber nach einer kurzen Google-Recherche sieht es eher schlecht aus. Man benötigt wohl mindestens eine speziell angepasste Version von OS X und selbst damit hält sich der Erfolg wohl in Grenzen. Problematisch wird es auch, wenn es um die Treiberfrage geht, da die VBox Treiber wahrscheinlich nicht OS X unterstützen.


----------



## Holger15 (18. Mai 2010)

Also mit VMWare geht's - auch relativ einfach, brachst nur die Orginal-DVD


----------



## bingo88 (18. Mai 2010)

Kauft euch doch einfach nen Mac. So teuer sind die auch wieder nicht, zumal der cool aussieht 
Wenn ich ur das OS haben will, dann nehme ich Linux. Geringer Aufwand zu installieren (läuft ja überall) und unterstützt auch meine HW besser. Oder schon mal wo nen aktuellen Grafiktreiber für Mac gesehn?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2010)

iGreggy schrieb:


> Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit eine solche legale DVD in einer VM zu installieren/testen? Würde so ein Mac OSX gerne mal testen,ob es sich lohnt. Jemand Infos?



Mit VMWare gehts wohl, aber ein bisschen sollte man sich dann schon auskennen (disk einlegen, installieren drücken geht nicht). 

Aber da sollte es How-To`s im Inet geben.  

Allerdings sollte man dazusagen, wenn dir OSX gefällt, kauf dir lieber ein Mac(book), da läufts halt rund und erste Sahne.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. August 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Kauft euch doch einfach nen Mac. So teuer sind die auch wieder nicht, zumal der cool aussieht



Klar, nur um das Os zu testen mal hunderte bis tausende € versenken? SO gut schaut der Kram auch nicht aus, dass es sich deswegen lohnt, mehr zu bezahlen als ggü. Standardhardware (Qualität mal außenvor gelassen).



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man dazusagen, wenn dir OSX gefällt, kauf dir lieber ein Mac(book), da läufts halt rund und erste Sahne.



Dafür sollte man aber das Os mal testen. Bei Win kann man das einfach in 30 Tagen erledigen, was aber mit Mac? Im Versandhandel kaufen, zurückschicken ist jedenfalls keine Option.


Gibts schon was neues, oder ist die Seite noch das Maß der Dinge, was Kompatibilität betrifft?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Dafür sollte man aber das Os mal testen. Bei Win kann man das einfach in 30 Tagen erledigen, was aber mit Mac? Im Versandhandel kaufen, zurückschicken ist jedenfalls keine Option.




Ich habe gesagt, wenn ihm OSX gefällt (was ja vorraus setzt das man es getestet hat), sollte man sich nen Mac kaufen. DIese ganzen Versionen die auf PC`s gespielt werden, sind meist instabil, beschnitten in den Funktionen und echtes MAC Feeling kommt auch nicht auf.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. August 2010)

nun ja, 
testen wäre dennoch schick. War mal an nem Mac und hat mir überhaupt nicht getaugt, und jetzt hätte ich mir das gern nochmal angschaut. Is ja immerhin schon ne Zeitlang her (G3 oder G4) und wenn die obige Seite von der Kompatibilität her aktuell ist, naja, dann wirds blöd.


----------



## The Rock (17. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie ist es aber schon sehr merkwürdig: Apple erlaubt offiziell Windows auf ihren Macs, untersagt aber OSX auf normalen PCs... man könnte meinen Bill Gates selbst hätte die Regel aufgestellt, denn was wäre, wenn Apple MacOSX offiziell für EDIT normale PCs erlauben würde? Dann würde Microsoft ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche kucken, wenn die Scharen auf OSX umsteigen würden... nur ob das mit rechten Dingen zugeht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

In der Eula von Windows steht ja drin, dass du es auf jeden PC installieren kannst, Lizenz vorausgesetzt, und ein Apple ist nun mal inzwischen ein PC und kein IBM Kram mehr.
Anders herum aber will Apple, dass du Apple kompatile Hardware benutzt musst, wenn du Macintosh installieren willst und der zusammengebaute Rechner von Alternate erfüllt das eben nicht.

Tja, was passiert wohl, wenn man Mac auf allen Rechner installieren könnte?
Nichts, denn man kann es ja nicht, da fängt das Problem schon an und wer will ein OS haben, das man nur auf 5% der Rechner weltweit installieren kann? 
Da würden aber viele Leute großen Augen machen und die Hotline von Apple würde heiß laufen. 
Apple würde die nöchsten 10 Jahre damit beschäftigt sein, das OS so zu entwickeln, dass es auf allen Rechner installiert werden kann und sich trotzdem mit tausende Bugs rumschlagen müssen.


----------



## STSLeon (17. Oktober 2010)

Und dann wäre Mac OS X wie Windows 7 und genau das soll es nicht sein


----------



## The Rock (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es erlaubt wäre, würden nvidia und AMD sicher auch Treiber für alle Grafikkarten anbieten. Bei Linux gehts ja mittlerweile auch. Und OSX ist ja Systemtechnisch nicht sooo weit entfernt von Linux.


----------



## p00nage (22. Oktober 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Und dann wäre Mac OS X wie Windows 7 und genau das soll es nicht sein



genau


----------



## The Rock (24. Oktober 2010)

Nur hätte Apple statt (keine Ahnung ) 5% Anteil vielleicht 40% Anteile an Betriebsystemen im PC Bereich. Microsoft wäre auch nicht so groß, wenn sie Windows an speziele Microsoft PCs gebunden hätten...


----------



## Seven (24. Oktober 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Und dann wäre Mac OS X wie Windows 7 und genau das soll es nicht sein




Das ist Müll. So sehr unterscheiden sich Win 7 und MAC OSX nun auch nicht...


----------



## Ezio (24. Oktober 2010)

Sie unterscheiden sich im Kern schon grundlegend, was sich auch auf die Sicherheit auswirkt.


----------



## p00nage (24. Oktober 2010)

The Rock schrieb:


> Nur hätte Apple statt (keine Ahnung ) 5% Anteil vielleicht 40% Anteile an Betriebsystemen im PC Bereich. Microsoft wäre auch nicht so groß, wenn sie Windows an speziele Microsoft PCs gebunden hätten...



dafür läuft OS X ohne Probleme, finde viel stabiler und auch von der Sicherheit her bzgl Viren usw, ich glaube so schlecht macht Apple seinen Job nicht sieht man ja auch an der Aktie. Und die Bedienung ist auch angenehmer, und die Systemdateien sind "geschützt" net wie windos wo jetztes programm da was ändern kann.


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hatte auch mal ne windows partition auf meinem macbook...
das war net so das wahre...gab einschränkungen...


----------



## p00nage (25. Oktober 2010)

naja ich hab auch eine auf der ssd damit ich Pro E nutzen kann aber sonst brauch ich windows eig nicht mehr und arbeite viel lieber am mac wie an meinem desktop


----------



## Seven (26. Oktober 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Sie unterscheiden sich im Kern schon grundlegend, was sich auch auf die Sicherheit auswirkt.



Ich rede nicht vom Kern sondern von der Bedienung und Handhabung.


----------



## p00nage (26. Oktober 2010)

Seven schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht vom Kern sondern von der Bedienung und Handhabung.



naja der Kern ist ja die Grundlage von allem


----------



## locojens (31. Oktober 2010)

Genzemann schrieb:


> Also ich würde eine Installation auf einem PC nicht empfehlen.
> 
> 1) Du brauchst passende Hardware (CPU, Mainboard etc)
> 2) Du hast keine Treiber für die meisten Komponenten (Graka oder Drucker etc)
> ...



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen?   Ich habe seit Leopard OSX auf dem PC und mache Updates etc. also immer die aktuellste Version zZ. 10.6.4 und meine komplette Hardware funktioniert tadellos!
Ich nutze fast ausschliesslich OSX, Windows ist nur an wenn ich mal daddeln will.  



PS: Leopard +KoksLeopard sind Originale gekaufte Versionen wobei letztere für nur 29€ erworben wurde!


----------



## Superwip (31. Oktober 2010)

> 1) Du brauchst passende Hardware (CPU, Mainboard etc)



Ich hab schon von Leuten gehört, die Mac OS noch auf den exotischsten X86 Systemen zum Laufen gebracht haben... wo Win läuft sollte es auch laufen, eventuell ist es auf manchen Systemen einfacher zu realisieren aber prinzipiell geht es fast überall



> 2) Du hast keine Treiber für die meisten Komponenten (Graka oder Drucker etc)



Ein Gerät, für das es Treiber auf einem normalen Mac gibt sollte keine Probleme machen



> 3) Du hast meist eine alte OSX Version
> 4) Du bekommst keine Sicherheitsupdates



Autoupdates gehen freilich nicht aber grundsätlich kann man es natürlich manuell updaten, wenn man das möchte

Auch auf einem "echten" Mac bekommt man nicht immer automatisch die neueste Version sondern muss sie kaufen...


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2010)

Was haltet ihr hiervon?
Damit kann man angeblich MAC problemlos auf einem "normalen Rechner" laufen lassen.


----------



## bingo88 (2. November 2010)

Naja, du brauchst trotzdem Hardware die von OS X unterstützt wird. Du kannst halt keine Treiber nachinstallieren.


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. November 2010)

Hmm ok

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil?


----------



## Ezio (2. November 2010)

Ich würde kein Geld dafür ausgeben. Das funktioniert auch einfach mit einem EFI Emulator.


----------

